# Festas?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We have several festas happening in the area in coming weeks and also have various UK friends coming over in the same period.

What happens at a festa and are they worth taking visitors to?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing you bear in mind they start & finish late, enjoy a drink and dubious food, like loud music, bands and dancing yes

Seriously quality varies tremendously so it's picking the ones you go to but it always helps to show your face at your local one and make a contribution when they come round collecting money for it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've always contributed to the collections but never been to one but it's basically a village/town party is it?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A loud one yes


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks.... it might well be worth going to check one out then.

Are they usually an afternoon and/or evening affair or do they go on all day?


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

As Canoe says if you like loud music and food made by the local women and cheap booze then they are great.
The better ones have traditional country style music live on a stage with a dance group but i think it`s worth a visit if only to see how your neighbours let their hair down.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds like it'll be worth a visit.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Three years ago in Graça the camara brought in a maniac with a clapped out but still very loud music centre and a very limited supply of Portuguese pop music. He proceeded to set up in the square, adjusted the volume to maximum and then walked off. The church speakers are set to bombard everybody in every direction day and night with the same music repeated on a loop. Ever since then we find out what is going on when and leave the village until the festa finishes. Sometimes there are wailing sopranos and folk dancing which consists of about six basic steps. Needless to say we are not fans and avoid village festas like the plague. Last year we spent three days in Sierra de Francia and Salamanca in Spain and got back just as the last decorations were being taken down. You have been warned.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MEDIEVAL FAIR in OBIDOS starts tomorrow July 12th for 4 weeks 

Opening Hours 
Thursday - 17h00 to 24h00 
Friday – 17h00 to 01h00
Saturday – 12h00 to 01h00 
Sunday – 12h00 to 24h00  

Tickets 
Ticket: 6,00 euros 
Costume Rental: 6,00 euros 
Dressed with medieval costumes: 3,00 euros 
Free Entry for children under 12 years old
Inhabitant of the Municipality: free entrance - must bring proof of address


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I have fond memories of the sounds from the local Festa drifting on the wind late at night as a child when I was over in Portugal...it came in waves much like the sea at the beach...really good memories and the rockets being lit on the lead to and during it.


----------

